# Happy Birthday Dead Spider!!



## turtle2778

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you have a great day.


----------



## ScareShack

Happy Birthday! Hope it's great!


----------



## NickG

Happy day upon which you were born! (however many years ago it may have been)


----------



## Ghostess

Happy Birthday Angie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F

Happy birthday you haunting genius you!


----------



## heresjohnny

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## perdidoman

Happy B-Day : )


----------



## ScareFX

Happy Birthday DS.


----------



## BuriedAlive

Happy B-Day, Spidey.


----------



## slimy

Happy Birthday, Miss Spider.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Happy Birthday Angie!!
A Birthday dance is in order!!


----------



## Lotus

Happy Birthday, HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE


----------



## Hellrazor

Happy Birthday DS. Hope you have a super day!


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Have a great day!


----------



## DeathTouch

Happy Birthday DS.


----------



## scareme

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dead Spider!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## playfx

Have a great Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Happy birthday DS!


----------



## Death's Door

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro

Today is your Birthday----HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


----------



## Fangs

Hope you had a vonderful day Dead!!!! :devil:


----------



## HalloweenRick

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Happy Birthday Dead spider! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## krough

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vlad

Happy Birthday DS. No replies to this yet, hmmmm, must be having fun, lol


----------



## DeadSpider

Aw thanks everyone!!

Vlad - I wish I could say it was a fun day.. lol it was just like any other.
I just read through all these posts and... erm... Jeff... thanks for the b-day dance (thats a - umm, nice blue outfit but you forgot your boa )

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes!


----------



## Spookineer

Happy Birthday DS!!!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness

*Happy belated*

Happy Belated birthday to Dead spider! Hope you had a great one


----------



## DeadSpider

Thank you


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Happy be-lated birthday Dead Spider. And I know what you mean...after 30 and with kids, I'm happy if I get some cake and ice cream for my birthday. So I hope you at least got some cake.


----------



## Spider Rider

A late digital birthday cake for you.


----------



## Adam I

Happy Birthday


----------



## rip86

Once upon a time (about last week) a little girl was sitting on her porch. Suddenly a Spider dropped down next to her. "EEEEEK" screamed the girl to which the Spider sat up and said "Don't be afraid, I'm just a tiny spider. Infact, it's my Birthday and I'm celebrating. Want to celebrate with me?".
Well, the two sat and talked for just a few minutes, quickly becoming good friends.
Just then the little girls Mother came running out of the house and "WACK!!!".
"I heard you scream, Everything is OK now, honey" The Mother said as she escorted the little girl back to the house.
As they walked away, the little girl whimpered...

"Happy birthday Dead Spider"


(Moral - You can never trust OLD People )


----------



## DeadSpider

lol. 
Thank you for the belated birthday wishes, and the cool spider cake and the deadspider story.


----------



## playfx

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Madame Turlock

Happy Birthday dead spider. I would sing the Happy Birthday song for you, but it would ruin your whole day. Enjoy...it's your day!


----------



## Lagrousome

Happy (belated) Birthday DS!!! Hope it was a good one!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider

aw.. thanks!!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Happy Belated Birthday DS! I sure hope it was a good one for ya.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Happy belated birthday!

I hope you had a great day!


----------



## skeletonowl

happy belated birthday from me too!


----------



## slightlymad

Happy Horror day 

Man am I slacking lately


----------

